# Dominant goat behaviors



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

I have two almost five year old mostly alpine whethers whom I adore. They are fantastic packers, very adaptable and travel wonderfully. They are generally very well behaved and gentle and very aware of appropriate behavior when people are near them, especially me. However, my dominant goat constantly reminds #2 who is boss. He enters the barn first, feeds first, walks in the lead but he also shoves, pushes and sometimes rams into #2. Neither goat has ever injured the other although they are both capable at 250# with huge horns. I frequently interfere and reprimand #1, but I am never sure if he is just doing his job. How much is appropriate behavior and how much is too much? alida bockino


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I always don't allow dominant displays in my presence, what they do on their own time, is their own business. But when I'm there I'm the dominant one.


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

sweetgoatmama said:


> I always don't allow dominant displays in my presence, what they do on their own time, is their own business. But when I'm there I'm the dominant one.


That sounds good to me. Thanks. alida


----------

